# Help!!!



## ANimallover1993xo (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, I am looking to get 2 female Guinea pigs next week.
Is it okay to keep them in a large indoor cage as I don't trust the area I live in to house them outdoors?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes that is fine, they will get to spend alot more time with you indoors too so its better all round


----------



## DEAS (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi

yes lots of people keep Guinea Pigs in the house as a pet.

We have two rehomed Skinny Pigs with there normal haired friends as house pets.
My 12 year old daughter loves them and is normally sat with one of them on her knee.

Kind Regards

Debra


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You will need at least. 4x2ft cage for 2 piggies but bigger is always better ideally a metal run like these Zooplus with some tarp or lino on the floor. 
there are usually lots of lovely piggies in rescue centres who are happy to home to indoor homes


----------



## ANimallover1993xo (Apr 13, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> You will need at least. 4x2ft cage for 2 piggies but bigger is always better ideally a metal run like these Zooplus with some tarp or lino on the floor.
> there are usually lots of lovely piggies in rescue centres who are happy to home to indoor homes


I've ordered a 5 ft by 3 ft cage and i'm having a run built for them for when they do go outdoors when the weather warms up, thanks for the advice x


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Yes that is 100% fine I used to keep my piggies indoors during the winter and then let them have some outdoors time during the summer in a wire mesh run


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ANimallover1993xo said:


> Hi, I am looking to get 2 female Guinea pigs next week.
> Is it okay to keep them in a large indoor cage as I don't trust the area I live in to house them outdoors?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No problem there at all, I have a friend who keeps her guinea pigs indoors and they are the friendliest little things. 

Enjoy your babies.


----------



## Chyuu (Apr 13, 2012)

I never actually thought of leaving a guinea pig outside, I always thought it was customary to keep them indoors? I know people tell me not to take my rats outside because of the possibility of getting sick. I know sometimes in the fall and spring, people keep rabbits outside too.

I hope you enjoy your new babies! I always wanted guinea pigs because I found a website where you could build them these awesome cages, and I always thought it was a cool idea!

Got any pictures of them to share?


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

They should be inside your house because guinea pigs are very social and want to be around their owners as much as possible. Leaving your guinea pigs outside is dangerous. But its also good for your guinea pigs to have fresh air every now and then as long as you're there to watch them.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I have two male piggies who are also indoor dudes, they are happy  I let them outside daily though if its dry and not too cold. I agree with others, they will see you more if they're inside which will make them more sociable around you :001_smile:


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

JordanWalker said:


> Leaving your guinea pigs outside is dangerous.


Don't have guinea pigs but always thought keeping them outside was the done thing? Why is it dangerous?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

something ridiculous said:


> Don't have guinea pigs but always thought keeping them outside was the done thing? Why is it dangerous?


because guinea pigs do not cope well with our climate, they freeze in the winter and overheat in the summer, its much better to keep them indoors, or if you really must keep them outside then they should be in a shed to offer protection fro the elements


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

When I was a kid lots of my friends had guinea pigs and they all lived outside. They coped ok.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

To be honest, I did do some research before I got my piggies and I read alot that piggies are better kept indoors. If they are outdoors, and it gets below 15 degrees, they should be brought in... thats what I kept reading, so I decided to keep my piggies indoors as here its pretty much always below 15 degrees lol


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not saying it's a problem to keep them indoors, lots of people do now, I just wondered what the dangers of outdoors were when I've known lots of guineas to live happily outside.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and how long did they live till? guineas average lifespan is around 6-8 years, my oldest was 11 when i lost her, if guineas are kept outside it can drastically reduce their life expectancy, they do not cope well with our climate


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember my best friends guinea was 9, but can't really remember about the others but they certainly weren't young.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

something ridiculous said:


> I'm not saying it's a problem to keep them indoors, lots of people do now, I just wondered what the dangers of outdoors were when I've known lots of guineas to live happily outside.


Sorry that may have sounded like I was having a dig at you, I wasn't, I was just letting animallover know what it was that made my mind up


----------

